# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αποδίδει ή όχι?

## moukou

καλημερα σε ολους.λογο του οτι εχω πολλες φορες πλεον αυγα που τα σπανε οι γονεις και δεν ξερω τον λογο θα ηθελα να προσπαθησω κατι καινουργιο για εμενα τουλαχιστον.φυσικα αναφερομαι στα παραδεισακια που εχω.εχουν παντα τα απαρετιτα μεσα στο κλουβι οσον αφορα την διατροφη τους.για αυτο θελω να με βοηθησετα να κανω τις σωστες ενεργειες ετσι ωστε να βγαλω τα αυγα απο μεσα και να τα τοποθετησω ολα μαζι και να εχουμε ας ελπισουμε επιτυχια.τι πρεπει να κανω πια ειναι τα βηματα.χθες ειχα το πρωτο αυγο και μετα απο λιγες ωρες το φαγανε.αρα περιμενω σημερα η αυριο το επομενο.τι να κανω?

----------


## kirkal

δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από παραδείσια..αλλά λέω μήπως θα έπρεπε να αντικαταστάσεις τα αληθινά αυγά με ψεύτικα και μετά να τα βάλεις όλα μαζί;;; 
λέω μια ιδέα δεν ξέρω και πολλα για το συγκεκριμένο είδος.

----------


## sarpijk

Το θεμα ειναι να βρεις γιατι τα σπανε και αυτο να διορθωσεις. Τα σπανε μολις τα γεννανε? Τα τρωνε ? Μερικες σκεψεις: Μπορει κατι να τους λειπει απο τη διατροφη τους. Μπορει να μη τα βλεπει ο ηλιος ή να στρεσσαρονται στον χωρο που τα εχεις. Μηπως εχεις πολλα πουλια σε ενα κλουβι? Μπορει τελος απλα να εχεις πεσει σε κακους γονεις. Παντως το να βαλεις τα αυγα ολα μαζι οταν ερθει η ωρα δε νομιζω να αλλαξει κατι. Αυτο το κανουμε για να σκασουν μαζι ολοι οι νεοσσοι. Αν τα τρωνε υπαρχει θεμα. Ψαξε τους λογους που ανεφερα.

----------


## lagreco69

Οταν λες τα απαραιτητα!! στην διατροφη, τι τους παρεχεις? τι ειδους ειναι τα παραδεισια σου? 
σουπιοκοκκαλο υπαρχει στο κλουβι τους?

----------


## moukou

εχουμε και λεμε διατροφικα,τροφη ανα 2 μερες αλλαγη το ιδιο και το νερο,αυγοτροφη,αυγο βραστο ανα βδομαδα και συνεχεια σουπιοκοκαλο,χαλικακια ψιλα απο την αυλη μου που τα λατρευουν και αμμο αγορασμενη(κοχιλια τριμενα).οσον αφορα την θεση στο κλουβι 2 μετρα απο το εδαφος του μπαλκονιου μενω στον 5οροφο.το καθαριζω καθε 3 μερες και η φωλια ειναι οσο πιο ψιλα γινεται στο κλουβι, ειναι μονα τους στο κλουβι και γυρω απο αυτα υπαρχουν αλλα 3κλουβια με αλλα ειδη που εχω και οχι στο ιδιο υψος με αυτα,μεσα εχω βαλει τσοχα και νημα το οποιο το βαζουν μονα τους.τωρα για γεννες οταν τα πηρα μετα απο 2 μηνες εκαναν μια γεννα τεραστιων διαστασεων 9αυγα τα κλωσαγαν κανονικα αλα εγω αποφασισα μετα απο πολλες μερες να τα πεταξω και εκρινα καλα γιατι ειχαν χαλασει.μετα εκαναν 5 μικρα τα οποια ζουν και βασιλευουν.μετα εγω πεταγα τα αυγα σε καθε γεννα.και οταν αποφασισα να κρατησω παλι μικρα μου εκαναν 2 μωρακια τα οποια μετα απο 2 μερες βρηκα νεκρα στον πατο του κλουβιου.αυτα γενικα στο εξης μου τρωνε τα αυγα.ειδος ζεβρακια.

----------


## sarpijk

Συγνωμη ποσες γεννες θες να παρεις? Εχουν ξεκουραστει τα πουλια καθολου?Η φωλια εχει βγει καθολου απο το κλουβι?

----------


## lagreco69

Το νερο εαν δεν γινεται ανα 12ωρο γιατι τοτε χανει και ολα τα καλα του στοιχεια, κανε το στην μια φορα την ημερα, στην δευτερη ημερα το νερο ειναι βουρκος. το βραστο αυγο κανε το 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και οταν βγουν οι νεοσσοι καθε ημερα!! μην το αφηνεις στο κλουβι πανω απο 6 ωρες. συνηθως τα παραδεισια ειναι νευρικα πτηνα και τρωνε τα αυγα τους οταν νιωθουν ανασφαλεια. εχουν αναφερθει και περιπτωσεις κανιβαλισμου σε αυτο το ειδος!! ενας τροπος στο προβλημα αυτο, ειναι να παιρνεις καθε φορα το αυγο που γενναει, να βαζεις ενα πλαστικο στην θεση του και οταν κανει και το τελευταιο να της βαλεις τα κανονικα ολα μαζι. υπαρχει αρκετο νημα στο κλουβι? τα παραδεισια εχουν την συνηθεια να σκεπαζουν τα αυγα τους. οι προηγουμενες επιτυχης αναπαραγωγες ειχαν γινει με το κλουβι στο ιδιο σημειο που ειναι και τωρα?

----------


## moukou

ναι τα πουλια εχουν κανει μεγαλα διαστηματα να γεννησουν δεν τα εχω ταλαιπωρησει.και εχει βγει η φωλια καιτα εχω χωρισει κιολας.αυτο με το νερο δεν το ηξερα.η φωλια ειναι παντα στην ιδια θεση σε καθε γενα.εχω πολυ νημα μεσα στο κλουβι.και αυτη τι φορα αυτο θελω να κανω να παρω τα αυγα και αν βαλω πλαστικα.ποσες μερες αντεχουν τα αυγα ομως?και που να τα αποθυκευσω σε ενα ντουλαπι πχ?

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη δεν με καταλαβες!! το κλουβι σε ρωτησα εαν ηταν στο ιδιο σημειο, στης παλαιοτερες τους επιτυχης αναπαραγωγες, και οχι η φωλια. για τα αυγα, σχετικο αρθρο *Προσωρινή αντικατάσταση των αυγών με πλαστικά* και ενα θεμα Αλλαγή αυγών..

----------


## ria

αν οντως υπαρχει σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι το πουλι φαινεται παλι να εχει αναγκη απο ασβεστιο ισως καποιο σκευασμα ασβεστιου-πολυβιταμινης στο νερο να βοηθουσε να μειωσεις το φαινομενο αυτο...τα αυγα σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου αντεχουν περιπου 6-7 ημερες συνολικα αν θυμαμαι καλα.. σε καποιο σκευος εγω βαζω βαμβακι ωστε να χωραει ορθιο με τον αεροθαλαμο προς τα πανω και την μυτη προς τα κατω(να καλυπτει λιγο παραπανω απο την μυτη του αυγου)..η θερμοκρασια να ειναι περιπου 15-18 c ..καλο ειναι μια φορα την ημερα να γυριζεις λιγο τα αυγα...τελος προτιμησε φωλια κλειστη πλαστικη εξωτερικη αν δεν εχεις καθως αισθανονται μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια..και μην  ανοιγεις την φωλια παρα μονο για να παρεις τα αυγα..οσο λιγοτερο τα ενοχλεις τοσο καλυτερα..δοκιμασε να τα βαλεις καπου ησυχα και ισως να καλυψεις καποια πλευρα του κλουβιου με καποιο πανακι σε περιπτωση που εχουν οπτικη επαφη μαζι σας και φοβουνται με αποτελεσμα να σπανε τα αυγα τους λογω στρες..

----------


## moukou

οχι το κλουβι ηταν σε αλλη θεση την μια φορα σε ενα δωματιο με πολυ ησυχια και την αλλη στο μπαλκονι εκει που ειναι και τωρα.λες να τα βαλω παλι στο δωματιο?και να τα καλυψω και απο την μερια που μας βλεπουν?αλλα δεν ειναι κριμα με τετοιες μερες να τα βαλω μεσα απο τωρα?αυτο σκεφτομαι.

----------


## lagreco69

Μπορει κατι να τα ανχωνει εξω, κατσε και θυμησου που ηταν πιο ηρεμα και βαλε τα εκει. 
κριμα ειναι αλλα εαν δεν εχουν και την ηρεμια τους..

----------


## moukou

μπορει να εχεις δικιο βασικα να σας πω την αληθεια ισως να στρεσαρωνται εκει που τα εχω αν και ψιλα.εχω και τα μικρα τους διπλα τα οποια οταν βγενει καποιος εξω φωναζουν πολυ δυνατα.σαν να ερχεται αρπακτικο.και ταυτοχρονα ολα τα πουλια που εχω φωναζουν.μονο τα κοκατιλ δεν ανχωνονται ειναι στον κοσμο τους.αχαχαχ.θα τα βαλω μεσα παλι αυτο πρεπει αν ειναι.παιδια αμα δεν το συζηταγαμε δεν θα μου πηγενε καν στο μυαλο οτι μπορει να παιζει τοσο ρολο οι φωνες τους.ευχαριστω παντως και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Assimakis

Εγω νομιζω οτι τα αυγα που τα σπανε εχουν σαλμονελα.

----------


## moukou

τι σαλμονελα?οχι φιλε αν ηταν θα τα ετρωγαν μετα?απλα θα τα πεταγαν πιστευω και γιατι να εχουν σαλμονελα απο τι κολαει αυτο?η πως δημιουργειτε?

----------


## Assimakis

Τρωνε τα αυγα?Αν τα τρωνε τοτε δεν νομιζω να εχουν σαλμονελα.Τωρα για την σαλμονελα δεν ξερω και πολλα. :/

----------


## moukou

ναι τα τρωνε.δεν ξερω θα το ριξω στο ανχος και μακαρι να καταφερω να τα κανω να ηρεμισουν.

----------


## lagreco69

> τι σαλμονελα?οχι φιλε αν ηταν θα τα ετρωγαν μετα?απλα θα τα πεταγαν πιστευω και γιατι να εχουν σαλμονελα απο τι κολαει αυτο?η πως δημιουργειτε?


Δεν υπαρχει θεμα σαλμονελας!! στα πτηνα σου Δημητρη. σχετικο αρθρο Ασθένειες πτηνών επισης Σαλμονέλα - Βικιπαίδεια 

*Γ)ΣΑΛΜΟΝΕΛΩΣΗ - (Παρατυφοειδής)
1)Γρηγορη εξαπλωση μεσα σε λιγες μερες
2)οδηγει σε δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις

Συμπτωματα=ανορεξια,καρινι ασμα,ανασηκωμενα φτερα,θανατος σε λιγα 24ωρα
ενδειξεις=μαυρο στιμα στο συκωτι,καταρροη,πνευμονια
προληψη=καθαριοτητα σε χωρο ,σπορους και νερο
θεραπεια=Trimethoprim +/- sulfa, amoxicillin

*Σε περοπτωση σαλμιονελας το πτηνο πρεπει να παει σε καραντινα.επισης καλος καθαρισμος κλουβιου και εξαρτηματων*

----------


## moukou

ουφ..γιατι ανχωθηκα λιγο.ευτυχως παντως σημερα μου εκανε ενα ακομα αυγο κανονικα.και ειδα τον αρσενικο πρωι πρωι να καθεται επανω ελπιζω να παω το μεσημερι σπιτι και να ειναι ακομα εκει.κατι που παρατηρισα ειναι οτι οταν παει η θυληκια στην φωλια κοιταει το αυγο και το χτυπαει αρκετες φορες με το ραμφος.θελει να το σπασει η απλα το ελενχει?ξερεις καποιος?

----------


## kirkal

δεν ξέρω συγκεκριμένα αλλα να ρωτήσω....μήπως τα τρώνε γιατί είναι άσπορα;;;;τα βλεπεις να βατεύονται;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Μήπως έχεις προσέξει ποιό απο τα δύο πουλιά το κάνει αυτο?
Με όλα αυτα που εχω διαβάσει το πρόβλημα πιθανο να το έχει το αρσενικό και ο λόγος είναι οτι στρεσσάρεται επηδεί δίπλα ειναι τα μικρά  του ζευγαριού απο προηγούμενη γέννα τα οποία όμως μονο μικρα δεν φαίνονται στα μάτια του αρσενικού σου, τα βλέπει ως αντίζηλους.Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα απο αυτα στο κλουβί με τους γονείς του και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
Τελικά η καλύτερη λύση είναι να υπάρξει ΄΄ηρεμία΄΄ στο ζευγάρι ωστε να συνεχίσει απρόσκοπτα το έργο του.
Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## moukou

το κανει το θυληκο.και ναι τα μικρα πλεον δεν ειναι μικρα ειναι μια χαρα μεγαλα.θα τα μεταφερω σε ενα δωματιο που εχει πολυ ησυχια και δεν πηγενει κανεις.και ας επλισουμε να πανε ολα καλα.παντως με το σημερινο αυγο δεν ειχα προβλημα δεν το εσπασαν ελπιζω να το δω και αυριο και να εχει και αλλο μεσα.

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ποια ειναι η ηλικια των μικρων ακριβως; στο ρωτησε και ο Κυριακος ... τα εχεις δει τωρα τελευταια να βατευονται ; αν ναι ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα; εχει αλλαξει τιποτα απο την τελευταια φορα που βγαλανε πουλακια χωρις να σπασουνε αυγα; ή μηπως και τοτε ειχανε σπασει και καποια; αν ναι ποσο πριν κλωσσησουν τελικα εκεινα που ειχαν κλωσσησει;

----------


## moukou

λοιπον εγω το ζευγαρι το αγορασα τον σεπτεμβρη του 2011 απο πετ σοπ.εκαναν μικρα οχι αυγα αν θυμαμαι καλα τον νοεμβρη.βατευονται κανονικα.ακομα και τα μικρα τους βατευονται και κανουν αυγα τα οποια ομως πεταω για τους ευνοητους λογους(αιμομιξια).τα αυγα αρχισαν να τα σπανε οταν τα μικρα τους τα εβαλα σε ξεχωριστω κλουβι και διπλα απο τους γονεις.τα αυγα τα σπαει κατα την γνωμη μου το θυληκο.γιατι ο αρσενικος αμεσως καθεται πανω στο αυγο εστω και ενα να ειναι στην φωλια,σημερα το πρωι ειναι το αυγο το οποιο εκανε χθες.εβαλα το κλουβι σε ενα ησυχο δωματιο.αλλα δεν εχει μεσα καινουργιο αυγο.οταν γυρισω απο την δουλεια θα κατσω να παρατηρησω τι κανουν αν καθονται στην φωλια η οχι.να πω βασικα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που διχνετε τοσο ενδιαφερον και μακαρι να βρουμε μια λυση γιατι πραγματικα με εχει στεναχωρησει πολυ που δεν μπορω να ξανα μεγαλωσω αλλα μικρουλικα.

----------


## lagreco69

Αφησε τα μερικες ημερες εκει!! και βλεπεις πως πανε. 
ελπιζω τωρα με την αλλαγη του χωρου, να εχεις και τα θετικα αποτελεσματα που επιθυμεις!!!

----------


## mitsos143

κατα την άποψη μου δεν πιστεύω ότι τα αυγά τα σπανε επειδή είναι άσπορα γιατι τα ζεμπράκια τα σπάνε απο την πρώτη μέρα όπως είπες.  απο την δική μου μικρή εμπειρία αυτο γινεται μετα τις 15 μέρες. ουτε πιστεύω να επειρεάζουν τα αλλα ζεμπρακια απο διπλανό κλούβί . Η άποψη μου είναι οτι φταίει το αρσενικό(κανιβαλιστής) . συνήθως τα δυνατά αρσενικά που εχουν το "πανω χερι" στην σχέση μερικες φορές υπαρχουν προβλήματα. ενω εαν συμβαινει το αντιθετο δεν υπαρχουν προβλήματα.Τωρα αυτό που λέω δεν ξέρω εαν ταυτιζεται με την περιπτωση σου..

----------


## moukou

δεν ξερω τι να πω.σημερα υπαρχει αλλο ενα αυγο στην φωλια.αλλα δεν ξερω αν καθονται και τα κλωσανε.το οτι αλλαξα θεση στο κλουβι ενω γεννησαν αυτο δεν ειναι ενα προβλημα?

----------


## lagreco69

Οταν τελειωσει ο κυκλος των αυγων, θα καθησει να τα κλωσησει, καθε μετακινηση των κλουβιων ειναι ενα θεμα. τα βλεπεις πιο ηρεμα στην συμπεριφορα τους!! εκει που τα εχεις τωρα? τελικα τα αυγα τα αλλαξεις με ψευτικα η τα αφηνεις ετσι?

----------


## moukou

τα αφησα μεσα στην φωλια δεν ηθελα να το ρισκαρω.γιατι μου φαινονται πολλες αλλαγες μαζεμενες και δεν θελω να τα τρομαξω και να τα εγκαταλειψουν.

----------


## moukou

παιδια μπορει τελικα να ηταν τα αλλα πουλια το προβλημα που ηταν διπλα τους.τωρα στο αλλο δωματιο και σε διαφορετικο μπαλκονι που τα εχω πιστευω οτι κατι παει να γινει καλο.δεν ειναι συνεχεια μεσα στην φωλια αλλα τουλαχιστον καθονται αρκετες ωρες το αρσενικο το θυληκο πιο πολυ μπαινει για λιγο σαν να κανει ελενχω μου φαινετε και μετα ξανα βγαινει ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.υπομονη λιγες μερες.

----------


## moukou

τελικα φιλοι μου μετα απο τοσες μερες και τα αυγα τπτ.αλλα το περιεργο ειναι οτι η θυληκια εκανε αυγο ξανα μετα απο 10 μερες δηλαδη σημερα.γινεται αυτο?

----------


## lagreco69

Το πιθανοτερο να προχωραει σε δευτερη γεννα! σουπιοκοκκαλο να τους παρεχεις συνεχεια. 
ποσο ημερων ακριβως ειναι τα προηγουμενα αυγα? τα εχει σπασει?

----------


## moukou

τους εχω φιλε μου δημητρη.τα αυγα ειναι 10 ημερων δεν τα εσπασα τους εκανα ωοσκοπηση και δεν ειχαν τπτ καμια μικρη φλεβα.και ακομα δεν ξερω αλλα ενα ειχε σπασει στον πατο του κλουβιου και ηταν σχεδον χαλασμενο.το κιτρινο ειχε γινει κιτρινο πολυ σκουρο.

----------


## lagreco69

Απο την πεμπτη ημερα κλωσιματος θα επρεπε να εχουν αρχισει να φαινονται οι φλεβιτσες! ποσα αυγα ειχε? τα κλωσουσε τα προηγουμενα?

----------


## moukou

τα κλωσουσε μονο ο αρσενικος.3 ειχε.και τωρα εμειναν 2 παλιαια και ενα καινουργιο να τα πεταξω τα παλια?

----------


## lagreco69

Κανε τους παλι ωοσκοπηση και εαν δεις οτι ειναι ακομα χωρις φλεβιτσες! τοτε τα πετας.

----------


## moukou

καλημερα σε ολους.εσπασα τα αυγα σημερα μετα απο 11 μερες και το αποτλεσμα ηταν,οτι τα αυγα ειχαν χαλασει.σημερα εκανε ακομα ενα αυγο αρα εχουμε μια καινουργια γεννα και στο συνολο 2 καινουργια αυγα.θα περιμενω να δω ποσα θα κανει και θα ξανα γραψω ελπιζω αυτην την φορα να πανε ολα καλα.και απο οτι βλεπω για πρωτη φορα η θυληκια ειναι αυτη που καθεται πιο πολυ μεσα στην φωλια.τις προηγουμενες το αρσενικο εκανε την αρχη.υπομονη παλι.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Δημητρη που θα παει θα το πετυχουνε!!! αντε με το καλο!!!  :winky:

----------


## moukou

φιλοι μου καλησπερα σε ολους.μετα απο 15 μερες υπομονη και με κλωσιμα κανονικα και απο τα δυο γονεις.για πρωτη φορα.και χωρις να τα ενοχλησω καθολου παραμονο τροφη νερο και καθαρισμα.ουτε ωοσκοπηση δεν εκανα για να μην τρομαξουν.τελικα τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα και τα 3..δεν πειραζει για μια ακομα φορα..υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν κανονικα την επομενη..σε κανα 3 μηνο τωρα.εβγαλα την φωλια τα αφησα ετσι τωρα για να ξεκουραστουν λιγο.

----------


## lagreco69

Κριμα!! Δημητρη αλλα μην απογοητευεσαι!!! ολα θα γινουν στον καιρο τους.

----------

